# Einbinden buffed.de News



## Males (12. Januar 2014)

hallo!

ich bin dabei eine kleine community website für pvp zu erstellen. jetzt wollte ich nachfragen, ob es legitim ist einen news feed von buffed einzubauen? die überschrift und kurzbeschreibung würde bei mir angezeigt, und nach klick wird man automatisch auf buffed zum originalbeitrag weitergeleitet.

vielen dank


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2014)

Hey, klar ist es erlaubt auf eine andere Seite zu verlinken. Aber auf der ganz sicheren Seite bist du, wenn du noch eine Quellenangabe kleingeschrieben unter die Überschrift postest.


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2014)

Nur das komplette kopieren der Inhalte der Seite selbst ist nicht gestattet.

Ansonsten sind alle in den RSS-Feeds beinhalteten Daten auf jeden Fall dafür gedacht, als Verlinkung genutzt zu werden. 

Alternativ geht auch das hier:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/132220-buffedde-news-in-der-eigenen-seite/

P.s.: Habe den Thread verschoben.


----------



## BadRandolph (22. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß, das Thema hat schon ein paar Tage auf dem Buckel, aber ich stehe momentan vor demselben Problem bzw. habe dieselbe Frage.

Ich baue eine neue Homepage für meine Gilde und würde ebenfalls gerne die WoW-News aus dem RSS Feed (http://www.buffed.de/feed.cfm?product=16678) von Buffed mit PHP auf der News-Seite der Gildenhomepage einbinden. 
Technisch alles kein Problem, aber das Urheberrecht ist ja heutzutage immer so eine Sache (gibt auch einschlägige Urteile zum Thema "Fremde RSS Feeds auf eigener Seite anzeigen"...).

Selbstverständlich würden nur die Daten, die im RSS Feed vorhanden sind, eingebunden werden (d.h. Überschrift <title> mit Link <link> zum Buffed-Artikel, Kurzzusammenfassung <description>, Datum <pubDate>).
Das Ganze natürlich entsprechend kenntlich gemacht, dass es von Buffed kommt (zusätzlich zum Link in der Überschrift und ggf. einem "Weiterlesen..." Link), will mich ja nicht mit fremden Federn schmücken.

Wie sieht es mit dem Bild aus "<enclosure>" aus? Dürfte das dann auch auf der Homepage angezeigt werden (mit Verlinkung zum Buffed Artikel), falls das so wie ich das beschrieben habe erlaubt ist?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2014)

Hi,

dafür bieten wir es ja an. Vor allem sollen RSS-Feeds ja auch dafür sorgen, dass mehr Seiten auf uns verlinken.  
Nach diesen merkwürdigen Gesetzesanpassungen kann man nachvollziehen, dass Nutzer der Feeds verunsichert sind, aber warum sollten wir ein Feed anbieten, wenn dann niemand den Inhalt verwenden darf?

Du kannst also alles was wir im RSS-Feed abbilden, also die in der Feed-Datei enthaltene Textmenge und Bildlinks verwenden, sowie verlinken, jedoch natürlich nicht der komplette Text, der sich dann auf der Seite (also dem Quell-Link zur News/Artikel dahinter) befindet.


Gruß


----------



## BadRandolph (22. April 2014)

Hallo ZAM,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort  
So sieht es meiner Meinung nach ja aus und es haben beide Seiten was davon - wir eine aktuelle Startseite mit Links zu gut recherchierten Artikeln und ihr viele Backlinks 

Grüße
Tobi


----------

